# ICD-9 for papillary Fibroelastoma



## camcg0174 (Nov 14, 2011)

Please help, I can not locate the code for Papillary Fibroelastoma.

Thanks


----------



## ajjanish (Nov 14, 2011)

Did you check 212.7  Benign neoplasm of the heart?


----------

